
Enigma is a secure messaging app that respects your privacy - cryo
http://eijah.com/
======
cyphar
To those who didn't bother to click the link, it's a proprietary app that has
EULA restrictions to stop security researchers from trying to exploit it
(basically ensuring that any bugs won't be disclosed to the authors).

I pass.

------
atErik
I downloaded via HTTPS link.

v1.0 apk is 13.1 Mbytes.

Calculated/checked checksum via HashDroid / HashStamp, and it matched.

Allowed "unknown sources" installation, installed it, disallowed "unknown
sources".

Its using 51.42Mbytes. Uses 2 Permissions: "Full Network Access", "Control
Vibration". So it seems to be not intrusive, inside device.

But it fails to run on Android KitKat ! :(

If it could run, then we would know, where its connecting.

------
gitpull
PSA: Don't get this from the linked landing page, and don't trust the hash.
It's an insecure page. Luckily looks like they do have a valid Let's Encrypt
on [https://eijah.com/](https://eijah.com/).

------
max0563
But... the enigma was broken.

